# [H-Blackhand] Bloody Fluffy, HC Raid sucht #RealFluff.



## NimpiLi (8. Oktober 2018)

Not all who wander are lost.
 


 
 
Einen schönen Tag euch Suchenden und Gildenlosen, 
wir, die Gilde Bloody Fluffy (Horde), suchen im Hinblick auf kommende Herausforderungen wie aktuellen Raids noch frisches Blut und Flausch für unsere Gemeinschaft.
 
Bloody Fluffy ist eine Gruppe aus RL und Online Freunden die sich auf Blackhand zusammengetan hat, um nun gemeinsam kommende Abenteuer in WoW auf Blackhand zu bestreiten.
 
Der Fokus unserer Unternehmungen liegt auf dem gemeinsamen Spaß und der gegenseitigen Unterstützung bis hin zu einer stark verbundenen Gemeinschaft.
 
Zielsetzung der Gemeinschaft im Spiel ist der HC Raid sowie hohe Mythic Plus Content.
 
Unsere Gilde bietet euch Hilfestellungen zu allerlei Fragen und Problemen, regelmäßige NHC Twink- und HC Main-Raids, sowie eine solide Gilden- und Raidleitung.
 
*Stand im aktuellen Content:*
 

Uldir Normal: 8/8 
Uldir HC: 5/8 
 

WoW Progress: https://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/blackhand/Bloody+Fluffy
Warcraftlogs: https://www.warcraftlogs.com/guild/id/268789
 
*Raidtage:*
 

Mittwoch 20-23 Uhr (Primärer Raidtag)
Donnerstag 20-23 Uhr (Normal Twink and Friends Raidtag)
Sonntag 20-23 Uhr (Primärer Raidtag)
 
 
*Für kommende Raids suchen wir:*
 

- Mindestalter 20 Jahre
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Spielverständnis
- Freundliches und umgängliches Wesen
- Kritikfähigkeit und die Fähigkeit, gesagtes auch umzusetzen
- Für Raider, Zeit um an den Raids teilzunehmen (von Anfang bis Ende)
 
 
*Wir suchen NICHT:*

- Gildenhopper
- Movementverweigerer
- Spieler, die keine Kritik vertragen
- Spieler, die nach 2 Wipes demotiviert aufgeben
- Spieler, die nicht wissen wie man sich in einer Gruppe verhält
 
 
*Gesuchte Klassen / Speccs für unseren aktuelles Raid Kader*
 
*Tanks*
//
 
*Heal*
//
 
*DD*
/Ele-Shaman/
/Balance-Druid/
/Shadow-Priest/
 
 
________________________________________________________
Auch wenn eure Klasse nicht dabei sein sollte, meldet euch gerne bei uns, vielleicht passt es ja trotzdem.
 
Bei Interesse schreibt uns und bewerbt euch:
 
*Schreibt uns im Discord:*
https://discord.gg/mPgku7R
 
 
*Schreibt uns in unserer BNet Community:*
https://blizzard.com/invite/BLjrdUmlW
 
 
*Ansprechpartner inGame:*
 
Nimpili
Aegyo
Rondarion
Cylissa
Jiriky
Choio
 
 
*Neben World of Warcraft:*
 
Außerhalb von WoW bieten wir euch ebenfalls eine aktive Gemeinschaft, in Overwatch, Diablo 3, HotS, Players, und vielen anderen Spielen, so wie kleinen Treffen im RL, lustigen DnD Abenden, uvm. // Von Vorteil ist es für Treffen wenn ihr wie die Mehrheit ebenfalls aus Norddeutschland kommt.
 

 

 

 


 
Bloody Fluffy Mitglied sein, das heißt #Realfluff (Geschütztes Flauschtag by DinoPopper) zu leben, the RealFluff heißt sich Gegenseitig zu unterstützen.
Egal was wir Gemeinsam machen, jeder ist dabei ein Teil der Gemeinschaft


----------

